# Balancing shaft for wind turbine propeller



## Norppu (Oct 4, 2020)

My neighbour is balancing his wind turbine propeller. The blades must be balanced by weight so that they do not cause vibrations when the propeller is turning.
In addition the blades must be adjusted so that they follow a common path.
This calls for a special shaft that has a taper that matches the wind turbine hub. That taper must be as concentric as possible with the shaft on which the taper is sitting on.
So it will be mostly taper turninig.


----------

